# Atlanta Stereogasm: MECA 2x and IASCA 3x June 29th and 30th



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

This weekend, in Cumming, GA. Got a 2x MECA at Audition Audio on Saturday, 6/29 and a 3x IASCA at Hybrid the next day. I plan on making it to both shows if anyone else is going to be that way. Maybe a tuning session Saturday night?


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks bro! On another note, we're going to swing the doors open at Hybrid Saturday night after the Audition show...a little bit of an unofficial open house/GTG.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm coming, not competing, Sunday with the Lincoln if it's nice out.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Thanks bro! On another note, we're going to swing the doors open at Hybrid Saturday night after the Audition show...a little bit of an unofficial open house/GTG.


I was gonna say I won't be able to make this one until I read this, maybe I'll have to make the drive down now.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Can you post an address for Audition Audio?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, talk about icing on the ****ing cake. Long story short, I told my boss about this weekend last monday, switched schedules to make sure I'm not on call, then he throws a big project in my lap. I've not slept 6 hours total all week, the car looks like hell, and I would have to get up at 7 in the morning to make it down for MECA tomorrow. I was okay with having to write this weekend off and spend the time updating my resume, but it REALLY sucks to miss this. The whole reason I was coming was to get some people in the car.

**** working in IT, esp at a bank.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Can you post an address for Audition Audio?


Demetrius,

I know it's a little late, but the address to Audition Audio is

Audition Audio
410 Atlanta Hwy 
Cumming, GA 30040


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks.

Did the show take place? I haven't heard anything.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did the show take place? I haven't heard anything.


Yup. Not too many cars at the MECA show.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks. I found out about the show the day before.


----------

